# $1000 Range 1911 Best value?



## JohnnyI (Aug 3, 2007)

What is the best value 1911 in the $1,000 range? Looking specifically for models in 9mm... Target model. adjustable sights, etc.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's one I like real well that can be had for under a grand. It list about $200 dollars more than what you can get it at a gun show.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15709&isFirearm=Y


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

*Springfield Armory, IMO*

I would recommend a Springfield Armory pistol. You can find most of their 9mms for much less than $1000.00, and if you want a match barrel, you could probably have their custom shop put one in for you for right around a grand (for a new gun with a hand fit barrel).

SA offers both standard and high capacity frames, and they do know their 1911's in 9mm, just ask Rob Leatham-

Anyway, I've owned quite a few different brands of 1911 pistols over the years, and I've worked on about every other brand I've not owned, and I have to say that the SA pistols have the most features for the least money.

Let the forum know what you select, and be sure to show us pics.

Here's a picture of my current custom match pistol, it's a Colt, but I wouldn't recommend a new Colt as they just don't offer many of the features that folks want out of a modern 1911. Their custom shop isn't known for great work either. It's a shame that they don't cater to the competetive/combat pistol market, but they just offer "the name" with that cool little pony on the side.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I second the S&W 1911.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'd go with S&W also, just pray nothing goes wrong S&W don't like to fix their mistakes. This is the one I got for 710 and no problem with 3K shot through it.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15709&isFirearm=Y


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

would u guys rec. a new smith over a used kimber?


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 3, 2007)

*uups I accidentally picked up an EMP today...*

I had seen the EMP on Springfield site during a net surfing session... I had asked a few places I went looking for Target pistols. No one had one to look at. Today I went to see a few 1911's and low and behold the EMP was sitting on the top shelf. I know it isnt the target pistol I was looking for but once I picked it up I had to leave with it. So I have to start saving againg for the 'target' pistol.

I went straight to the range with the EMP. This is the 3rd brand of 1911 in the family. My wife has a Kimber 1911 Stainless Target II in 9mm. I have a Colt model 70 1911 in .45. This EMP is very impressive. At 7 and 15 yards my groups look as good as the Kimber and Colt 5" frames. Once I got the EMP home to clean and strip down. I was amazed with the fit and details of this micro pistol. Very impressive, I thought.

I will be looking at the Springfield and Smith&Wesson for the target pistol I was first looking for...

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Use caution if you ask to take a look at the EMP. :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 3, 2007)

the.batman said:


> I would recommend a Springfield Armory pistol. You can find most of their 9mms for much less than $1000.00, and if you want a match barrel, you could probably have their custom shop put one in for you for right around a grand (for a new gun with a hand fit barrel).
> 
> SA offers both standard and high capacity frames, and they do know their 1911's in 9mm, just ask Rob Leatham-
> 
> ...


I cannot seem to find the High capacity Springfield the Rob is shooting on the website? Is that a custom deal that is not offered? Or did I over look?


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 3, 2007)

OHhhh... Never mind, I think that is a 3k race gun... That is outta my price range... :smt076


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a few Sig 1911 XO's. All Excellent. Under $ 1K. Paid from $ 649 - $ 779 for them all Brand New.


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

Kimber Stainless target is in your price range and is allot of gun for the money.

If you're looking for a good base gun that is tight shooting then the base kimber Custom is an excellant choice.

Both these guns are outstanding right out of the box after breakin.

That being said, look arround for a Colt Gold Cup. Pardon the pun, they are the "Gold Standard". New or used you can't go wrong...

Edit: Sorry I missed the 9mm part of your request.

Springfield has an excellant 9mm Target 1911 in all steel. Kimber has a couple 9mm models but I believe they are all with aluminum frames...


----------

